# Gun Season



## bobk

Good luck everyone. The weather looks promising for opening day. It would be a nice change to have an opening day without rain. Be safe and fill the freezer.


----------



## ironman172

Time for meat..... tired of watching and waiting for antlers , the doe's need taken now


----------



## fastwater

Yep...it's freezer fillin time.
Good luck to all and as always...stay safe.


----------



## Muddy

I’m going to be in your guys area at our annual Hocking County camp. I’ll be there from today through Wednesday, then back home for a few days to hunt with my son on our place, then I’m taking my son to my friends cabin in Muskingum County for Saturday and Sunday. I might slip a 1/2 day hunt in Pickaway County into the schedule as well. It’s going to be a good week. I do have to slip some work in on Thursday, but other than that I’m not answering! Good luck guys, and stay safe.


----------



## Muddy

And yes, it’s time for meat. I’ve bow hunted 28 times this fall hunting one specific deer. I saw him 5 times but never had a good shot. I’ve passed every other deer that I’ve had a shot at. That is over now, I need to put up my meat for the next year. Any does that I see are in trouble.


----------



## fireline

Finally some deceit weather, no rain or high winds, good luck to all.


----------



## MagicMarker

Good luck to all out this week. Son and I are still after our target bucks on our farm. We’ve passed up 10-12 does and small bucks bout every time we’ve sat so far. We filled freezer in Kentucky so we’re gonna stick to our plan this year


----------



## snag

Should be a good few days here in portage county early week with a good snow cover we got yesterday, three inche and a bit more this afternoon coming, like my brother says shoot straight , and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

ironman172 said:


> Time for meat..... tired of watching and waiting for antlers , the doe's need taken now


So which rifle did you decide to hunt with?


----------



## ironman172

Headed that way soon , was going yesterday , but wanted to see osu & Alabama games not televised on roku there (local stations) most likely check the feeders and pull a sd card , load some wood on the porch .....maybe check the guns ..... not sure which I'm going to use yet the new ones sighted in 350legend ......the ruger 44 carbine needs checked on paper (should be fine)

They both are going , guess I'll decide in the morning..... I do like the ruger (semi auto)


----------



## garhtr

Good luck with the hunt and Enjoy your time in the field. Stay safe, shoot straight and have FUN !


----------



## FlyFishRich

Good luck tomorrow guys and be safe and shoot straight......Rich


----------



## Outdoormyers

Goodluck everyone! I look forward to hunting Ohio next fall and winter!


----------



## 0utwest

Good luck to all and for the women and the youth i pass on to you the horseshoe i have carried in my back pocket for most of my hunting life .


----------



## bobk

Happened quick this morning.


----------



## ya13ya03

bobk said:


> Happened quick this morning.
> View attachment 479474


That's a good one. Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## MagicMarker

Way to go!


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> Happened quick this morning.
> View attachment 479474


Really nice buck congrats!..anymore pics?..crapper buck again?


----------



## joekacz

That’s a great buck there Bob…way to go!..


----------



## Hatchetman

bobk said:


> Happened quick this morning.
> View attachment 479474



Way to go Bob, very nice buck....


----------



## ironman172

Very nice buck. Bob..... saw nothing but squirrels this morning for me


----------



## Uglystix

What a surprise with 3“ of fresh snow! Gun hunted public land for the first time in 10-12 years. No deer seen and of course had guys walk through us. Only heard 2 shots from dawn til noon. Portage Co.


----------



## Drm50

I had Doc appointment this AM. Left house at 10am. Drove 30mi of back road up to I-70 and never saw a deer hunter or even parked trucks. I did see some deer along I-70 but they were all small does.


----------



## MagicMarker

Son got his today at the farm


----------



## Shad Rap

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 479488
> View attachment 479488
> Son got his today at the farm


Nice one.


----------



## 0utwest

Very nice deer bob and congrats to MagicMarkers son also .


----------



## fastwater

Congratulation on an excellent buck Bob.
And that's a stud as well your son killed MM.

Hunted Wayne National today. Didn't see a deer or another Hunter all day.
Five in our group. One guy got a shot this morning and missed. The others 3 had the same report I had.

Prolly just hunt here at the house for the next couple days.


----------



## Buck-Eye

As stated by others, very nice buck Bobk and awesome shot. 
I shot this guy at 8:00 am this morning.


----------



## CFIden

I had a great morning even though I didn't attempt a shot. Was settled into the stand by 7:06. At 7:12 here they came. One doe two three. Turned out to be 10 does. all came within 6 to 30 yards of me. I could not move. 20 Eyes. There were 3 big does in the group. A few of the does started sparing on their back legs. Neat to see. First time for me. Then they went back the way they came. Little while later, 4 more does. came in wandered around and retreated. Squirrels were everywhere. Running around the deer. Then around 9:30 a hawk Busteed in and tried to catch a grey squirrel and missed. Fun morning. Non stop action. I'm waiting for horns. Not trophy hunting. Just want more for my man cave. Going in the morning again. I'm not shooting does yet as they are all over me every morning and figure I can harvest one at my discretion. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## ironman172

1 down and one doe to go ..... the buck is big body but scrub rack not really picture worry ..... glad I'm a meat hunter ..... 44mag did it's job once again , hard spot to get to ..... drug it closer to the gorge then 200ft of rope,snatch block to keep it from going down ..... getting to old for this crap, and that side is the worst for them to go  ..... back in the shooting house hoping for the ones I passed on during rut and bow season , the few sits I had

If I had enough land to manage, this would qualify as a cull deer

I like taking singles, no witnesses or educating others


----------



## Drm50

Today left home at 11am and drove up to I-70. Was on state and Cnty roads all the way up to I-70. 
40mi, never saw a hunter. Did see some does standing in fields. On way home stopped in Barnesville and got KFC and hit the backroads home. Zig zagged across a dozen ridges and hollows on Twnsp
roads. I saw no hunters or signs of hunters??? Saw a few more does. Stopped and talked to a couple farmers along the road and they haven’t herd a shot. It usually sounds like a war down here. 1st day I usually burnt up a couple boxes of slugs on Akronites & Clevelanites trespassing on my huntn’ grounds. It’s ghostville this year. Maybe week end will bring hunters out.


----------



## bobk

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 479488
> View attachment 479488
> Son got his today at the farm


Nice buck!


----------



## bobk

Buck-Eye said:


> As stated by others, very nice buck Bobk and awesome shot.
> I shot this guy at 8:00 am this morning.
> View attachment 479495


Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## ranger487

Drm50 said:


> Today left home at 11am and drove up to I-70. Was on state and Cnty roads all the way up to I-70.
> 40mi, never saw a hunter. Did see some does standing in fields. On way home stopped in Barnesville and got KFC and hit the backroads home. Zig zagged across a dozen ridges and hollows on Twnsp
> roads. I saw no hunters or signs of hunters??? Saw a few more does. Stopped and talked to a couple farmers along the road and they haven’t herd a shot. It usually sounds like a war down here. 1st day I usually burnt up a couple boxes of slugs on Akronites & Clevelanites trespassing on my huntn’ grounds. It’s ghostville this year.


----------



## ranger487

Getting the same reports of lack of hunters also maybe a shot or two then dead rest of the day dead.


----------



## jmyers8

We hunted gallia county the last 2 days. Yesterday maybe heard 20 gun shots in the morning none after lunch. Today maybe heard 5 in the morning none after that. Hunted some public land and inky seen 1 truck. Its hard to believe the change 20 years ago down there it was nonstop shooting and deer moving all day. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

Drm50 said:


> Today left home at 11am and drove up to I-70. Was on state and Cnty roads all the way up to I-70.
> 40mi, never saw a hunter. Did see some does standing in fields. On way home stopped in Barnesville and got KFC and hit the backroads home. Zig zagged across a dozen ridges and hollows on Twnsp
> roads. I saw no hunters or signs of hunters??? Saw a few more does. Stopped and talked to a couple farmers along the road and they haven’t herd a shot. It usually sounds like a war down here. 1st day I usually burnt up a couple boxes of slugs on Akronites & Clevelanites trespassing on my huntn’ grounds. It’s ghostville this year. Maybe week end will bring hunters out.


I wish it was ghostville around me. Several sets of trespassers ruining my hunts so far. Heading south for the next couple days hopefully it gets better.


----------



## fastwater

Hunted Wayne National yesterday and today.
Very little shooting going on around where we were.
Heard maybe 7-8 shots all day Monday....5-6 today. Some of them very far off.
Went over to a couple camp sites yesterday at lunch time to check how many campers. Between the two sites...maybe 15 total campers. Last year was the about same. Between these two camp sites there's usually 60-70 campers and tents pitched wherever they can squeeze in.
Drove a lot of WN roads we saw 4-5 vehicles parked alongside the roads.
Tomorrow and probably rest of week will be hunting here at the house


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Drm50 said:


> 1st day I usually burnt up a couple boxes of slugs on Akronites & Clevelanites trespassing on my huntn’ grounds. It’s ghostville this year. Maybe week end will bring hunters out.



Hmmmmmm interesting thing to admit on the internet


----------



## DHower08

randazzo87 said:


> I wish it was ghostville around me. Several sets of trespassers ruining my hunts so far. Heading south for the next couple days hopefully it gets better.


Start pressing charges. Plus trespassing with a firearm is a felony. They get charged with that they won't be coming on your land anymore. Just shooing them away like a stray dog will do nothing


----------



## randazzo87

DHower08 said:


> Start pressing charges. Plus trespassing with a firearm is a felony. They get charged with that they won't be coming on your land anymore. Just shooing them away like a stray dog will do nothing


I totally agree the problem is I actually don't own the land I've been hunting. The property owner doesn't want anyone else hunting but doesn't want to be "that neighbor" and make a stink about it. I'm going to have a real talk with him here soon gotta figure something out


----------



## DHower08

randazzo87 said:


> I totally agree the problem is I actually don't own the land I've been hunting. The property owner doesn't want anyone else hunting but doesn't want to be "that neighbor" and make a stink about it. I'm going to have a real talk with him here soon gotta figure something out


Deffinately have a solid conversation with him. I'm sure the neighbors wouldn't want him or you on there property. We use to have issues as well until word got out we called the sheriff on a couple guys and now nock on wood haven't had any real issues although I'm sure it happens sometimes when we're not at the property we hunt.


----------



## Flathead76

jmyers8 said:


> We hunted gallia county the last 2 days. Yesterday maybe heard 20 gun shots in the morning none after lunch. Today maybe heard 5 in the morning none after that. Hunted some public land and inky seen 1 truck. Its hard to believe the change 20 years ago down there it was nonstop shooting and deer moving all day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think that it’s the advancements in archery equipment in the trend of less people gun hunting. Add in how difficult it is to obtain ammo to hunt with.


----------



## jmyers8

Flathead76 said:


> I think that it’s the advancements in archery equipment in the trend of less people gun hunting. Add in how difficult it is to obtain ammo to hunt with.


Yes I agree with you the public land I've driven around is way more busy during late october early november 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

DHower08 said:


> Start pressing charges. Plus trespassing with a firearm is a felony. They get charged with that they won't be coming on your land anymore. Just shooing them away like a stray dog will do nothing


Maybe it's not his property.


----------



## excalman

When we bought are hunting land we posted it and told neighbor that we would press charges on anyone that we caught treaspassing. No problem so far. We have good relationship with neighbors and let them ride horse's on our property.


----------



## M.Magis

Pushing a landowner about situations that aren't his problem is a real good way to lose permission all together. That's one reason it's becoming harder and harder to get permission, many land owners are sick of dealing with conflicts that don't even involve them. When the simple act of allowing someone to hunt becomes a hassle for them, they just say forget it and don't let anyone hunt. It's especially true when it involves neighbors that they know and get along with and sure as f&% don't intend to call the law on.
Inform them, and then don't mention it again. If the land owner wants to do something about it, great. It's his decision if trespassers are a problem or not.


----------



## Muddy

Just got home from camp in Hocking County. Not much shooting at all. I shot a doe on Monday. I passed another doe and multiple small bucks over the last 3 days. I drank too much beer every night-I’m a little worn out. I just finished processing my doe, so as soon as Junior gets off the school bus we are headed out the door to hunt this evening.


----------



## DHower08

I agree land owners don't always like to be hassled but I have gained alot of permission by offering to help keep trespassers off and post the entire perimeter of the property with no trespassing signs


----------



## snag

Went out last evening and three deer came in around 5 , dropped a nice doe, the snow cover really helped seeing and following the blood trail. Bugger went quite a ways for a blown up lung area . Processor called this afternoon to pick up the meat. Having some heart slices for dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice buck Bobk, congrats.


----------



## bulafisherman

Spent Mon/Tues in southern Oh and did not hear a lot of shooting,saw lots of deer, buck hunting and no shooters. I'am going to go out on a limb and say the deer kill for gun season will be way down this year.


----------



## Shad Rap

bulafisherman said:


> Spent Mon/Tues in southern Oh and did not hear a lot of shooting,saw lots of deer, buck hunting and no shooters. I'am going to go out on a limb and say the deer kill for gun season will be way down this year.


No way...not with the decent weather all week...should be up.


----------



## bobberbucket

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Hmmmmmm interesting thing to admit on the internet


Flatlander’s need audio & visual warnings when they are too self entitled or illiterate to read signs.

Where I stomp around someone gets caught traipsing around where they got no business. They might end up abducted & duct taped to a tree naked with Doe estrus all over them. Could be a memorable night in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker

Delt with trespassers on Monday morning first thing. I just don't understand why respecting boundary lines are so hard. Or respecting each other as Sportsman. I wish I would have finished filling tags with the bow. Gun week brings out some real winners. Be safe good luck


----------



## Drm50

The Stick and String boys are actually worse. They sneak in and out, no noise you may not know they are present unless you see them. We make sweeps through or hunting properties running them out. 
We also accumulated a nice collection on assorted tree stands. I have actually had them come to camp and inquire about their missing tree stands. Adults have no excuse for this kind of behavior. The same people that do this would scream bloody murder if you set foot on them.


----------



## undertaker

Agreed


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

This is trespasser week no doubt. Monday and Tuesday I had multiple guys come in on my property line (on my side). I bought my place from a couple in their 80s and I'd guess locals have been sneaking in and hunting this land a decade or more. It sure is frustrating when you are in stand nice and early waiting for daylight and 20 minutes AFTER daylight here comes somebody down your property line! At least most of them saw me and veered off back to "their" side. 

Tuesday morning however a guy comes in right at daylight, sees me so he goes back maybe 20 yards off my line. Circles in front of me and sits against a tree 75 yards from me. He was close enough I could have "shot out his eyeball". I'm thinking to myself he must not have seen me and as light gets better he will see me and move on.....nope! He saw me the entire time. After about 2 hours I decide to get down and walk over and talk with the guy. I have a 14 yr old youth hunting just up the hill with my brother in a blind 75-85 yards across my line - I don't want people sitting on the line shooting into my property for safety reasons. I approached in a friendly manner...not aggressively. I explained quietly I owned the land bordering and had my tree stand there since bow opener and had already been set up when he came in. I explained it generally is not a good idea to set up in shooting distance of somebody and I told him we had youth hunters set up 75 yards across the ridge on my side. I suggested he move a little farther (it is a 157 acre parcel he is on bordering me!). Unfortunately you can bet the response I received...."I can hunt anywhere I want on this side of the line mind your own business". 

First reaction is to want to tell this guy what for....but he is on the other side of the line. So he told him fine he can have it his way, but not to expect me to move and I'd be shooting anything even his way (I am allowed on the 157 also). I also told him we'd be hunting our property every day and if he was going to set up on my line he would not be permitted on my property for any reason including to get a deer. I would never stop anybody from getting a deer except for circumstances like this. Then I got back in my stand and we stared at each other all day until dark. It reminded me of Dr. Suess and I laughed in my head as I sat there all day looking at this guy. 

The report for the week: LOTS of shooting down here (corner of Perry, Athens, Morgan counties). LOTS of hunters out Mon-Weds....died down Weds afternoon. I know just here on my road 7 deer were killed Monday and Tuesday. 3 bucks 4 does. The only mature deer taken was 2 does all basket racked bucks. Neighbor shot a 1.5 yr old 9 point Tuesday right on my line. I heard him shoot twice. I went down after dark and he had it nearly cut up by then. Said it ran down the draw towards the road on our lines and crashed about 20 yards from the road on my side (he is totally allowed on my side even to line hunt if he wants and vice versa we talked before bow season). 

Seen several road hunters also...surprised how many idle the roads all day gun in hand, window down and also a few on SXS that drive the roads all day it seems looking for opportunity. I own a piece of a bottom and I can see the township road. Can't count how many guys have idled by and even stopped for minutes at a time watching that bottom from the road. My neighbor owns most of it and he noticed also....I saw he posted it about every 30 feet Tuesday, but that won't stop em from looking. He's retired and keeps a watchful eye so I figure if somebody shoots down into there he will be all over it.

I drove my side by side every night down through wildcat hollow beginning day after Thanksgiving. They came pouring in Friday, but nothing like used to be. The main trail head camp was overfull by Saturday. The back road camps were somewhat void. There is a big group that was set up Friday and the ring leader has been coming 41 consecutive years. I stopped in every night and they saw a lot of deer (over 20 each some days). They knew where to go near private land with loads of deer. They shot a nice 10 point chasing a doe Tuesday evening and ne guy missed a doe Monday. They left Weds am. Main camp yielded 3 basket racks and a few does Monday and Tuesday. Not a lot of deer seen down there. It was about half full last night when we stopped in....no deer hanging I saw. Tons of hunting pressure on the Wayne to my west.....road side loaded with trucks OH and out of state alike. Been a ton of shooting in there every day including yesterday. No idea about harvest, but there is anywhere from 2 dozen to over 100 shots (Monday it was like the old days in there) on that piece daily. It is 1900 acres bordering private on all sides. 

Public land up north was heavily hunted Monday and Tuesday. Buddy owns 35 acres backing into it and he had 9 guys posted on his line Monday. LOL The Amish were in there in groups Monday and Tuesday and a group of 11 guys from Penn were hunting it all week.

With the weather and what I have seen I expect a big increase in harvest for my area. Weather looks good today and Saturday also. My expectation is to have trespassing issues Saturday all day. The rain seems to keep them away so maybe I'll have my land to hunt myself Sunday. LOL 

Lastly - Me and my son took my truck around Weds and TH night to a couple backroad camps I talked to. They one group must have brought enough aged white oak rounds to stay 3 weeks. LOL They left Weds am and told me to take all the wood they were leaving it. We loaded two pickup loads of oak rounds and will get a third tonight. Already have 2 cords of cherry and walnut in the wood shed, but we will split all this and use for the fire pit and the stove also.

Good luck down the stretch to all!


----------



## CFIden

CFIden said:


> I had a great morning even though I didn't attempt a shot. Was settled into the stand by 7:06. At 7:12 here they came. One doe two three. Turned out to be 10 does. all came within 6 to 30 yards of me. I could not move. 20 Eyes. There were 3 big does in the group. A few of the does started sparing on their back legs. Neat to see. First time for me. Then they went back the way they came. Little while later, 4 more does. came in wandered around and retreated. Squirrels were everywhere. Running around the deer. Then around 9:30 a hawk Busteed in and tried to catch a grey squirrel and missed. Fun morning. Non stop action. I'm waiting for horns. Not trophy hunting. Just want more for my man cave. Going in the morning again. I'm not shooting does yet as they are all over me every morning and figure I can harvest one at my discretion. Good luck to all and be safe.


Got my personal best this morning. 45/70. Delaware County, Ostrander Ohio.


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer and congrats.


----------



## ironman172

I'm done for the season with 2( at least in Hocking County) .....except for the work now processing , vacuum sealing, ..... just meat ,1 buck Tues (44mag) & 1 doe today (350 legend) ...... congrats to all others that filled tags


----------



## Muddy

Congrats Bill. How did the .350 do?


----------



## randazzo87

Stud! Very nice deer


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> Congrats Bill. How did the .350 do?


It got it done...... just more damage then the 44mag, 300gr jacketed soft point (exit hole about the same as the entrance) 2 collapsed lungs they don't go too far ..... the doe went about the same as the buck 
Still on the fence about it in my woods with distance of shots able to take..... now somewhere else (field line , more then 100yrds) would be handier


----------



## Flipp

No one showing off there does? I will haha knocked down this big girl Thursday afternoon. She popped out when the wind finally layed down a bit. Jefferson county.


----------



## Muddy

Ok, I will try to get a doe picture! I’m hunting this morning for my target buck while Junior goes to basketball practice. This will be trip #33 of the year hunting for this deer. Then this afternoon and tomorrow I’m going to take my son out to try and get him another deer. If he sees a decent doe, it’s hammer time.


----------



## ironman172

OK my 2 ..... not the biggest but sure filled the coolers ...... meat hunter here
Very pleased to get these 2 this year




















I am very envious of some of these bucks taken this season..... would be rather expensive to mount one for the cabin wall


----------



## Outdoormyers

Nice buck!



CFIden said:


> Got my personal best this morning. 45/70. Delaware County, Ostrander Ohio.
> [/QUOT





CFIden said:


> Got my personal best this morning. 45/70. Delaware County, Ostrander Ohio.


----------



## Outdoormyers

Nice doe! and trophies in the background!



Flipp said:


> No one showing off there does? I will haha knocked down this big girl Thursday afternoon. She popped out when the wind finally layed down a bit. Jefferson county.
> View attachment 479600


----------



## chadwimc

I didn't fire my Ruger 77/44 this season. I was in Hocking county all day Monday. Did not hear _ONE_ shot. Sometimes, it sounds like the Marines taking Fallujah. Sat one day in Hamilton county. Not _ONE_ shot. Spent the rest of my time in southern Clermont county, 2 1/2 days. Heard one shot that was probably in Brown county. 

I'm sure glad I'm an accomplished bow hunter...


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Hunting for me is a lot about the journey and a lot less about the destination I love the pictures the time in tbe woods and the bonding with my family, not a big fan of the killing part,

but for the first time in 7 years I killed the old bully of the farm last night and couldn’t be any happier, I will miss all the pictures of him every night and the challenges of targeting a specific buck


----------



## fireline

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> View attachment 479648
> 
> View attachment 479649
> 
> View attachment 479647
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting for me is a lot about the journey and a lot less about the destination I love the pictures the time in tbe woods and the bonding with my family, not a big fan of the killing part,
> 
> but for the first time in 7 years I killed the old bully of the farm last night and couldn’t be any happier, I will miss all the pictures of him every night and the challenges of targeting a specific buck
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations on a unique Buck, and getting the one you were after.


----------



## slashbait

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> View attachment 479648
> 
> View attachment 479649
> 
> View attachment 479647
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting for me is a lot about the journey and a lot less about the destination I love the pictures the time in tbe woods and the bonding with my family, not a big fan of the killing part,
> 
> but for the first time in 7 years I killed the old bully of the farm last night and couldn’t be any happier, I will miss all the pictures of him every night and the challenges of targeting a specific buck


Love bucks with character! Any chance that’s from muskingum county? Reason I ask is we have observed some huge straight line rubs there that I think this guy could do


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

slashbait said:


> Love bucks with character! Any chance that’s from muskingum county? Reason I ask is we have observed some huge straight line rubs there that I think this guy could do


Lorain county up by the lake! Definitely a cool dude


----------



## TomC

my oldest took this buck last night at 503. He did a perfect broadside 150 yard shot with the cva 450bm. He was excited! His first buck, memories made that's for sure!


----------



## joekacz

Excellent!!! Ahhh…the memories of a first buck…plenty of around the table reliving…you can’t beat that…


----------



## Smitty82

Awesome buck! Smile says it all!


----------



## ranger487

Congrats on the first buck


----------



## fastwater

Very nice buck for sure.
Congratulations!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Here’s my doe
a deer,
a female deer 

and bullet performance
.44cal, 300 grain Hornady XTP
90 grains BlackHorn

shot was a bit forward thru shoulder,
it took out heart, liver and was recovered about half way back off side.
very little blood trail ( shoulder and no exit) deer went about 40-50 yards


----------



## Flipp

Good job everyone on there deer buck/doe or even yearling. Meat in the freezer it what counts. Thanks for the trophies notice love bass fishing as well.


----------



## fastwater

M R DUCKS said:


> Here’s my doe
> a deer,
> a female deer
> 
> and bullet performance
> .44cal, 300 grain Hornady XTP
> 90 grains BlackHorn
> 
> shot was a bit forward thru shoulder,
> it took out heart, liver and was recovered about half way back off side.
> very little blood trail ( shoulder and no exit) deer went about 40-50 yards


Looks like that bullet performed nicely.
Congratulations on a fine doe.


----------



## fireline

The numbers should be up with the good weather we had all week.


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> OK my 2 ..... not the biggest but sure filled the coolers ...... meat hunter here
> Very pleased to get these 2 this year
> 
> View attachment 479618
> 
> 
> View attachment 479619
> 
> 
> 
> I am very envious of some of these bucks taken this season..... would be rather expensive to mount one for the cabin wall


Good job on filling the freezer Bill.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> Good job on filling the freezer Bill.


yep seasons over but the processing, ......then time for firewood cutting and splitting
Still have the 22mags (what happened)


Buck was done today and home now , getting it vacuum sealed tomorrow and in the freezer..... dang left hand sure gets cold working the muscles off ..... painless processing today, went great


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> yep seasons over but the processing, ......then time for firewood cutting and splitting
> Still have the 22mags (what happened)


Had guys here up until last night hunting. Couldn’t get away. Rather slow gun week here. Usually everyone is done by midweek and headed home.


----------



## Muddy

Well I didn’t get any doe pictures to share. We saw lots of does but ended up watching them for too long and never pulled the trigger. But Junior did end his quest to kill a buck and shot this 8 pointer. He hunted pretty hard and went out with me 6 times during gun season. I don’t even take a gun, I’m just the spotter with a pair of binos.


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> View attachment 479758
> 
> Well I didn’t get any doe pictures to share. We saw lots of does but ended up watching them for too long and never pulled the trigger. But Junior did end his quest to kill a buck and shot this 8 pointer. He hunted pretty hard and went out with me 6 times during gun season. I don’t even take a gun, I’m just the spotter with a pair of binos.


Congrats to the team , great picture of father and son


----------



## fastwater

A beautiful buck for sure Muddy.
Congratulations to that young man and his special guide.


----------



## CFIden

Muddy said:


> View attachment 479758
> 
> Well I didn’t get any doe pictures to share. We saw lots of does but ended up watching them for too long and never pulled the trigger. But Junior did end his quest to kill a buck and shot this 8 pointer. He hunted pretty hard and went out with me 6 times during gun season. I don’t even take a gun, I’m just the spotter with a pair of binos.


Congrats to your boy Muddy. He will remember that day the rest of his life. I hope you two have a similar relationship as my Father and I have had. He is 78 now and I'm 55 and he is still my go to hunting, fishing buddy. Love me some dad and I sure he does too. Nice job.


----------



## bobk

Way to go Muddy! You do a great job keeping Junior involved in the outdoors. Congratulations to both of you. He will remember his first buck for a lifetime and you were there to share it with him.


----------



## Moo Juice

Tell Junior, congratulations! Sweet looking buck!


----------



## jaybird71

I shot a descent 8 point on Saturday. Not the one I was hunting but happy to tag a nice buck. Congrats to everyone that harvested a deer this year.


----------



## 0utwest

Here is a pic. of my mentee from this youth season with his brother who had no desire to hunt deer till we brought home the 8 point he got at the mosquito youth hunt . As you can see he scored also . My mentee is on the left holding the gun and i think he was more excited than his brother was that he got one also .


----------



## Muddy

That’s great. Those boys are lucky to have a mentor like you.


----------



## bobk

Very cool Mike. Keep passing it on. I have much respect for all you guys that get our youth involved in hunting.


----------



## 0utwest

Wish us luck guys tomorrow is my mentee last try to fill his first pennsylvania deer tag and looks like a lot of wind and rain .


----------



## One guy and a boat

Wishing him luck Mike. It would be special for the two of you. One of strangest encounters I had with a deer was on a similar crap weather day. He never knew I was there and i could've of poked him in the eye. 

Kip


----------



## fastwater

Hope that boy tags his trophy.
Good luck Mike.


----------



## 0utwest

Well me and my mentee made it over to crawford county for the last day of rifle in the wind and rain . Got to our treestand put up a tree umbrella and 30 minutes later the rain let up , Around 9 am here comes 6-7 does about 100 yards away slowly moving thru the woods behind us . Told him take your time the wind is in our favor pick one out and put it right behind the shoulder , He chose the last one touched off the .243 and made a great shot as we sat there he was so nervous and i told him i think he got her as i watched her do the old mule kick and tuck the tale . After about 15 minutes we got down went over to where she was and found the blood trail and let him follow to about the 100yds to where she lay dead .


----------



## Smitty82

Great shot! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy

Very nice!


----------



## jaybird71

Great job young man. Congrats on a perfect shot.


----------



## MagicMarker

Way to go. Wished my oldest grandsons would show an interest. I know a place and could fix them up with firepower.


----------



## 0utwest

MagicMarker said:


> Way to go. Wished my oldest grandsons would show an interest. I know a place and could fix them up with firepower.


Hope they show interest for your sake MM and as for this boy and his 2 younger brothers they live on a small farm and they live outdoors !


----------



## fastwater

GREAT job guys...and what an excellent shot!
Happy for that young man and you too Mike.


----------



## Uglystix

Nice! I love my .243


----------



## Moo Juice

Awesome job! Congratulations!


----------



## bobk

That’s a great day. Congratulations to the young hunter and you as well Mike.


----------



## CFIden

243????


----------



## fastwater

CFIden said:


> 243????


He was hunting in PA where they actually use common sense when legalizing firearms to hunt with.


----------



## ironman172

Finally ohio got some common sense and legalized the cartridge used in a hand gun..... would much rather be in the woods with someone using a carbine verses a hand gun ...... now some I'd have no problem with a handgun hunting ..... but then some with a shotgun launching hail marry shots I sure can do without to ..... not around me 

Congrats to father and son


----------



## 0utwest

CFIden said:


> 243????


Read post number 97 by me .


----------



## CFIden

fastwater said:


> He was hunting in PA where they actually use common sense when legalizing firearms to hunt with.


Ok Thanks. I missed that.


----------



## TDD11

CFIden said:


> Ok Thanks. I missed that.


You weren't the only one lol


----------



## Hatchetman

0utwest said:


> Well me and my mentee made it over to crawford county for the last day of rifle in the wind and rain . Got to our treestand put up a tree umbrella and 30 minutes later the rain let up , Around 9 am here comes 6-7 does about 100 yards away slowly moving thru the woods behind us . Told him take your time the wind is in our favor pick one out and put it right behind the shoulder , He chose the last one touched off the .243 and made a great shot as we sat there he was so nervous and i told him i think he got her as i watched her do the old mule kick and tuck the tale . After about 15 minutes we got down went over to where she was and found the blood trail and let him follow to about the 100yds to where she lay dead .
> View attachment 480017
> View attachment 480018




Way to go Mike, your a good man. Those kids will be telling there kids and their grand kids about those hunts, life time of memories and definitely excellent shot placement....


----------



## Muddy

Who all is hunting this weekend? It looks like it's going to be wet tomorrow, but I'm going anyways. I'm buck hunting solo in the morning at home, and then taking my son out to a friends farm to see if we can find him a doe in the afternoon. Sunday will depend on what happens on Saturday. It looks like decent deer hanging weather after tomorrow, so no hurry to butcher anything. Good luck.


----------



## fastwater

Yep...looks like tomorrow will be rain gear weather for sure.
Don't mind the rain so much as the wind they're predicting.
That combo is almost sure to lay the deer down.
Hunting solo here at the house as well Muddy and plan on hitting a couple known bedding areas.


----------



## ironman172

Good luck to all, looking to fill another tag or the first one

Rains keeping me home ..... was going to go and open the gate for the neighbor , but he called to late to let me know he didn't have to work and thinking about hunting ..... there is dry hunting at another neighbors he hunts
My place , he'll just be on foot right across the street from his house


----------



## bobberbucket

ironman172 said:


> Good luck to all, looking to fill another tag or the first one
> 
> Rains keeping me home ..... was going to go and open the gate for the neighbor , but he called to late to let me know the didn't have to work and thinking about hunting ..... there is dry hunting at another neighbors he hunts
> My place , he'll just be on foot right across the street from his house


Same here , rains making me say hopefully smoke pole is white & cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

I'm getting ready to leave the house. Torn between sitting in a fence row in an area I've had some activity on camera, or in my blind where I've seen a little less activity, but will stay dry.


----------



## Muddy

I’m fixing to walk to a blind using my umbrella to stay dry on the way in. Sitting out in this rain would be miserable.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good luck guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Gonna leave in about an hour to pick up a side of beef with my son…maybe next season I’ll be leaving to go deer hunting instead…very jealous and stay dry…cold and wet = MISERABLE …unless of course you get a deer…good luck and stay safe all of you…


----------



## bobk

Can’t see any deer here in the basement. The coffee is delicious though. I’ll give the pistol a
try tomorrow on a doe. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> Can’t see any deer here in the basement. The coffee is delicious though. I’ll give the pistol a
> try tomorrow on a doe. Good luck everyone.


Looks like the Rains stopping your way on the radar


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Looks like the Rains stopping your way on the radar


Yep, it’s done for a couple hours. Foggy in the woods now. Critters will move for a bit I’m thinking.


----------



## ironman172

Killed a few in the rainy conditions..... staying dry but the quick ride up , but getting wet to retrieve kinda sucks..... glad I'm done for the season ..... can't you harvest from your house window? Get a feeder closer or mineral site 
When i hunted at the in-laws , then my sil I sat on top of a cliff , but when the rain came I would stay dry under the cliff..... great place back then on 664
If I was a head hunter that's where I'd be


----------



## Muddy

“Oh the weather outside is frightful, but the blind is so delightful”. Two does and a button buck just meandered by browsing along. Still raining lightly here and foggy.


----------



## Moo Juice

Muddy said:


> “Oh the weather outside is frightful, but the blind is so delightful”. Two does and a button buck just meandered by browsing along. Still raining lightly here and foggy.


Oh, the deer on the mud are slippn', and your pile of corn is drippn',
Huntin' today's a pain, 
why'd it rain, why'd it rain, why'd it rain?


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> Can’t see any deer here in the basement. The coffee is delicious though. I’ll give the pistol a
> try tomorrow on a doe. Good luck everyone.


Head shot?


----------



## CHOPIQ

I’m done for the year. I’ve taken a real nice 11 point buck and doe and the doe was on public property and I only hunt public so no more hunting for me. Good luck to everyone hitting it this weekend. Stay dry.


----------



## fastwater

Nothing here this morning. 
Rain let up to a sprinkle bout 0915. Thought for sure that would bring em out.
Looking at the forecast...rain coming in shortly until bout 1400-1430. Headed out for evening hunt.
Hoping they put the feed bag on this evening.
Congrats to all that have tagged.
Good luck to all that haven't.


----------



## fireline

A buddy hunted Carroll county till 2.00, only saw 2 does at day break in a corn field, and heard 4 shots all day


----------



## MagicMarker

My son is sitting in a stand other side of our woods. He already killed a nice buck this year so of coarse he has seen two of our target bucks we call Huge and Also Big. Me I’ve seen a couple does so far


----------



## ironman172

Guessing no good today for anyone willing to report ??, rain really never quit here in central Ohio


----------



## wolfenstein

Sat in rain 2-dark. 3 small bucks and 1 doe. Buddy 300yds away saw 10 does. We're targeting 1 specific buck for now. Very little shooting. Private land, northern portage county


----------



## Muddy

My son shot a nice doe this evening. Dead center neck shot at 66 yards Dropped her dead


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> My son shot a nice doe this evening. Dead center neck shot at 66 yards Dropped her dead
> View attachment 480277


Congrats!!!..... you 2 are sure filling the freezer


----------



## 0utwest

Took the Gun for a 2 hour afternoon still hunt and saw 3 deer but they seen me first but thats okay i love these crap days when most people stay home and i have the woods to myself .


----------



## 0utwest

Muddy Tell the son good shootin and good luck looking for your target Buck .


----------



## fastwater

Muddy...that young man is gettin er done like a seasoned veteran.
Congratulation to him and his Sensei


----------



## DHower08

bobk said:


> Can’t see any deer here in the basement. The coffee is delicious though. I’ll give the pistol a
> try tomorrow on a doe. Good luck everyone.


Head shots only


----------



## jaybird71

Good luck to everyone today. Taking my nephew and one of his buddies out this morning hopes of filling last tag.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> My son shot a nice doe this evening. Dead center neck shot at 66 yards Dropped her dead
> View attachment 480277


Good deal! Shot out of your food plot?


----------



## Muddy

No, that is a friends food plot. He planted radish’s and turnips this year and the deer are hammering the radish’s. I’m going to incorporate radish’s into my plot next year after seeing how much the deer like them. The deer seem to like them better than turnips.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Congrats to you and your son muddy!


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> No, that is a friends food plot. He planted radish’s and turnips this year and the deer are hammering the radish’s. I’m going to incorporate radish’s into my plot next year after seeing how much the deer like them. The deer seem to like them better than turnips.


Good to know about radish's,, I was going to paint something on top ..... when should the planting happen spring, summer or fall ?
Any certain kind? I see a few varieties

All that plinking Jr. Been doing with the 22 sure has made him a great shooter ..... is he in need ?


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Killed a few in the rainy conditions..... staying dry but the quick ride up , but getting wet to retrieve kinda sucks..... glad I'm done for the season ..... can't you harvest from your house window? Get a feeder closer or mineral site
> When i hunted at the in-laws , then my sil I sat on top of a cliff , but when the rain came I would stay dry under the cliff..... great place back then on 664
> If I was a head hunter that's where I'd be


I did put a blind on the back deck one year for my wife. Pretty slick setup. Grabbed coffee in the kitchen opened the door and walked into the blind. Hardcore! Lol. She shot her first deer that way. That’s been years ago. If I was in need of meat I’d shoot them from the house but don’t have that need right now. The feeder is 85 yards behind the house and runs all year.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> I did put a blind on the back deck one year for my wife. Pretty slick setup. Grabbed coffee in the kitchen opened the door and walked into the blind. Hardcore! Lol. She shot her first deer that way. That’s been years ago. If I was in need of meat I’d shoot them from the house but don’t have that need right now. The feeder is 85 yards behind the house and runs all year.
> View attachment 480300


Who taught her how to shoot?🤔😁


----------



## Muddy

ironman172 said:


> Good to know about radish's,, I was going to paint something on top ..... when should the planting happen spring, summer or fall ?
> Any certain kind? I see a few varieties
> 
> All that plinking Jr. Been doing with the 22 sure has made him a great shooter ..... is he in need





ironman172 said:


> Good to know about radish's,, I was going to paint something on top ..... when should the planting happen spring, summer or fall ?
> Any certain kind? I see a few varieties
> 
> All that plinking Jr. Been doing with the 22 sure has made him a great shooter ..... is he in need ?


Plant in mid to late August. He couldn’t remember what kind they were-he forgot to write it down in his notebook when he bought them. It was just bulk seed from Farm Supply. I’m going to check around for some next year, let me know if you want me to pick you up some. We are still set on ammo, thanks though!


----------



## ironman172

I checked eBay for seeds plus googled planting times spring and fall ..... fall will give me more time to work the area prepping it ..... thanks !!
Jr. sure is getting it done
Might be the right location, what I read if not full sun the green grows more then the radish itself..... the top "green " is what the deer eat anyway ..... worth a try for me ..... was thinking turnips and might do both


----------



## Burkcarp1




----------



## Muddy

My friend and I usually do turnips. I have turnips and rye in my plot this year. The turnips work well, but the radish’s seem to be even better. The radish’s are still getting green growth on them down at the bulb.


----------



## Muddy

I heard no shooting yesterday morning or evening. I heard a distant shot or two this morning while I was in the barn processing yesterdays deer. I hunted this afternoon and didn’t see any deer or hear any shooting. It seemed pretty quiet


----------



## M.Magis

I planted radishes one year and won’t do it again. They did eat them, but not as well as turnips or rape. The worst part is that most of the root grows above the soil and rots quickly. By Christmas the field stunk so bad it was like walking through a one acre outhouse, and of course the deer wouldn’t touch the rotten ones. Turnips stay good through season and don’t start rotting until spring.


----------



## Rainbow Record

It was a rainy Saturday in Belmont county but the deer cooperated. We hunted a friend of ours that runs a free range buck club (no high fence) we could only take doe to try to keep his doe to buck ratios were he wants them. The deer were not moving all day but it was definitely enough to keep us in the stand all day I needed 1 more doe to make limit and Sunday was a bust only seen bucks


----------



## fastwater

Finally got a shooter to 'zig'...when he should have 'zagged':









High shoulder shot with 350 legend dropped him where he stood.
Apologies for not cleanin him up a bit before the pic but we were in a hurry to get to another hunting spot...


----------



## 9Left

Nice buck FW!


----------



## fastwater

Thanks 9Left.


----------



## Muddy

Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## joekacz

Hey FW!!…well worth the wait…ain’t it funny how things work out…congratulations!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## ya13ya03

Congrats Fastwater. He's a dandy.


----------



## bobk

Congratulations on the buck Fasty. Nice wide rack too.


----------



## jaybird71

fastwater said:


> Finally got a shooter to 'zig'...when he should have 'zagged':
> View attachment 480359
> 
> 
> High shoulder shot with 350 legend dropped him where he stood.
> Apologies for not cleanin him up a bit before the pic but we were in a hurry to get to another hunting spot...


congrats nice buck.


----------



## fastwater

Sure do appreciate it guys.
And of course...just like many of the deer pictured here on OGF that were killed in bad locations...this one was no different. Had to drag him up out of a very big, steep ravine. 
Am Blessed with the greatest of hunting partners that helped get that done:


----------



## MagicMarker

Very nice. With a very nice rifle too


----------



## Carpn

I managed to kill a OK buck last evening . Had a good hunt and saw alot of deer . This guy came out in a field chasing does and I shot him at 150 yds with a 350 legend . Hit him middle of the ribs and he dropped where he stood . Sure surprised me to drop him with that shot placement .


----------



## Muddy

It's good to have friends, especially when you kill a big deer off the beaten path down a hill.


----------



## MagicMarker

The 350 cal sure has gotten popular in Ohio


----------



## ironman172

Some good ones being taken ..... congrats to all



Muddy said:


> It's good to have friends, especially when you kill a big deer off the beaten path down a hill.


Why I don't leave my place, and hunt alone a lot ..... the atv ,200+ ft of rope, snatch block, nylon straps , gets the job done with a little more effort ..... I hate dragging deer anymore


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Sure do appreciate it guys.
> And of course...just like many of the deer pictured here on OGF that were killed in bad locations...this one was no different. Had to drag him up out of a very big, steep ravine.
> Am Blessed with the greatest of hunting partners that helped get that done:
> View attachment 480363


Nice picture of the group. That’s what it’s all about.


----------



## bobk

Carpn said:


> I managed to kill a OK buck last evening . Had a good hunt and saw alot of deer . This guy came out in a field chasing does and I shot him at 150 yds with a 350 legend . Hit him middle of the ribs and he dropped where he stood . Sure surprised me to drop him with that shot placement .
> View attachment 480370
> 
> View attachment 480369


Nice buck Carpn. Always liked split g1’s.


----------



## Burkcarp1

fastwater said:


> Sure do appreciate it guys.
> And of course...just like many of the deer pictured here on OGF that were killed in bad locations...this one was no different. Had to drag him up out of a very big, steep ravine.
> Am Blessed with the greatest of hunting partners that helped get that done:
> View attachment 480363


Great picture! Keep an eye on the one on the left....


----------



## fastwater

Carpn said:


> I managed to kill a OK buck last evening . Had a good hunt and saw alot of deer . This guy came out in a field chasing does and I shot him at 150 yds with a 350 legend . Hit him middle of the ribs and he dropped where he stood . Sure surprised me to drop him with that shot placement .
> View attachment 480370
> 
> View attachment 480369


Sweet!!!
Great looking buck!
Like bobk said...the split g1's are always extra special.
Congratulations!



bobk said:


> Nice picture of the group. That’s what it’s all about.


Yep. 
Have known them all for many years and just the best group of guys you could ever hunt with.
Heck...think they were more excited for me than I was.
Obviously we all like to kill a deer or two but for me...the comradery at deer camp is the best part of the hunt.


----------



## cheezemm2

This is my 2nd year hunting and this is my first deer harvested with a firearm. Chalk another one up to the 350 legend this past Sunday. Winchester deer season XP, she was 40 yards broadside and stomping at my blind. Too nice of a freezer filler to pass up. Terrible spine shot, butt of the rifle got caught up in my vest, but she expired quickly nonetheless. I am done in Muskingum, strictly on xbow antlers in Belmont for remainder of the year. My wife's willow tree took a beating, but I never saw him in the daylight. Pic below.


----------



## ironman172

Congrats!! nothing wrong with freezer meat (my preference)


----------



## jaybird71

Great job now go get that buck


----------



## 0utwest

Good job Fastie and looks like your plan was well executed !


----------



## 9Left

Not a trophy but I've had long season of not seeing many deer this year...Got it done on a small track of privately land this evening about 430… this guy came in to within about 8 yards of my tree stand ...And with my new bow to boot! Just glad I finally put some meat in the freezer
Mathews v3


----------



## ironman172

That's enough antler for a decent body meat size ..... not to old is also a good thing .....nice & congrats with the new bow


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> Not a trophy but I've had long season of not seeing many deer this year...Got it done on a small track of privately land this evening about 430… this guy came in to within about 8 yards of my tree stand ...And with my new bow to boot! Just glad I finally put some meat in the freezer
> Mathews v3
> View attachment 480403


Have tried fixin them horns every way possible 9Left.
Have never found a recipe yet that made them taste good.
At the end of the day...meat in the freezer is what it's all about.
Good shootin with that new bow on an excellent buck.


----------



## 9Left

fastwater said:


> Have tried fixin them horns every way possible 9Left.
> Have never found a recipe yet that made them taste good.
> At the end of the day...meat in the freezer is what it's all about.
> Good shootin with that new bow on an excellent buck.


Thanks guys… Like most bow hunters, I'm not a huge fan of takings young bucks... but I have put in a lot of hours this year in a tree stand chasing a couple big ones that I finally gave up on and never saw after gun season...Maybe they survived maybe they didn't… But it's getting down to the wire now and I needed some meat in the freezer because I enjoy that… Having my dad over tomorrow evening for a couple beers and we're gonna cut this guy up in the garage and vacuum pack all the meat


----------



## ya13ya03

Nice job getting it done with the bow 9Left.


----------



## joekacz

I’ve got quite a few years into this “hunting “thing and people that know me would attest to that I always have said that any deer taken primitively is a well deserved deer and one that you should be proud to tag…9Left that’s a GREAT deer…enjoy the evening with your dad butchering and having a couple of brews…congrats on your success!


----------



## 9Left

Thanks guys… Been busy most of this afternoon and this evening… Got it all packaged up, ground, and vacuum sealed....For anyone who doesn't know...deer ribs are where it's at! You're missing out if you think it's not worth it...


----------



## fastwater

^^^Thats some fine eating right there...


----------



## Kenlow1

I bet you were a mean cutter before you retired? Looks like a professional job to me. Glad you were able to get a deer for the freezer.: Way to break in the new Matthews bow!


----------



## TDD11

I got confirmation earlier this week that my #1 and #2 target bucks were taken this year. Not real sure what is left as I haven't had any buck activity on camera since the week of gun season. Kind of feel like hanging it up and preparing for ice season, but I'm not there just yet.


----------

